# shadow on some pictures taken with my nikon d90



## LezilCB (Jun 22, 2011)

hi. i'm a newbie in photography and in this forum, and i got a problem... i recently acquired a nikon d90 and my problem is that there is a circle shadow that appears at the bottom middle portion on some of my shots and i don't know what causes this. Is my camera busted, or am i doing anything wrong? what should i do to eliminate this problem? thanks. i haven't explored the fine features on my camera yet and i usually just use A or P setting of the camera. i know i have a lot to learn... pls help, tnx! i have posted the pictures on this site: http://pixnikix.shutterfly.com/pictures/8tnx.


----------



## LezilCB (Jun 22, 2011)

correct url:Message.


----------



## LezilCB (Jun 22, 2011)

Correct url http://pixnikix.shutterfly.com/pictures/8


----------



## myfotoguy (Jun 22, 2011)

Those URLs didn't work. What you are describing is often caused by having the hood on the front of the lens when using the cameras built-in pop-up flash. The light from the flash acros the lens hood (which is in close proximity) casts a shadow in a circle shape which appears in the bottom center of the image as I believe you have described. 

I usually have a speedlight (add-on mount on top flash) mounted. But once in a while around the house if my flash isn't handy I'll use the on-camera flash. When I do, I almost always take the hood off. 

Note: It may only appear on wider angle images. If you are zoomed out further you may not notice the circle.


----------



## myfotoguy (Jun 22, 2011)

LezilCB said:


> Correct url Message



That worked. Did you use your pop-up flash? I am pretty sure that's it. Sometimes even without the hood you can get that if it is a longer lens (with a large zoom range).


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, that looks like a shadow from the lens/lens hood to me too.

If you had a hood on, take it off and see it the shadow goes away.  If it does, just remember not to use it on that lens when you're using the pop-up flash.

You won't have that issue with a hot-shoe mounted flash, since it will be sitting up higher, away from the lens.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 22, 2011)

If you were using the built-in pop flash then it's the shadow from the lens/lens hood.  I have that problem on my D7000 + 18-105mm lens, and obviously my 10-24mm 77mm diameter.  :blushing:


----------

